# wer-kennt-wen.de



## saarschwenker (9 Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand was zu der seite wer-kennt-wen de sagen? handelt es sich da um ne abofalle oder so oder kann man sich da ruhig anmelden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: wer kennt wen de*

Die Gründer der Firma sind zwei Studenten aus Koblenz.
http://www.uni-koblenz.de/FB4/Institutes/External/KoNet

Nun... google mal nach w**-k**-wen.org 
abgesehen davon, dass ich bei so was NIE mitmachen würde.

Für diesen web-2.0-Sozialnetzwerk-Dreck bin ich zu sehr Misanthrop.
wer-kennt-wen - so'n Schmarrn.
Ich kenn ungefähr 5000 Internetrowdies, soll ich die alle als Kontakte angeben? Wäre lustig.


----------



## katzenjens (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: wer kennt wen de*

Also,

wer-kennt-wen verschickt auch Spams in ähnlicher Aufmachung wie es nachbarschaft24 macht, Sogar zum Teil mit Foto von angeblichen Bekannten. Meine Freundin hat heute mal wieder sowas bekommen. Ihre EMail-Adresse scheint in der "bösen" Datenbank drinzustehen, wo alle hier vertretenen Patienten und noch mehr verzeichnet sind. Sie hat übrigens nie an Preisausschreiben oder ähnliches teilgenommen.
[HEADER]
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
X-Flags: 1001
Delivered-To: GMX delivery to [email protected]
Received: (qmail invoked by alias); 10 Jan 2008 13:32:29 -0000
Received: from wp014.webpack.hosteurope.de (EHLO wp014.webpack.hosteurope.de) [80.237.132.21]
  by mx0.gmx.net (mx092) with SMTP; 10 Jan 2008 14:32:29 +0100
Received: from [217.118.170.75] (helo=www.wer-kennt-wen.de); authenticated
    by wp014.webpack.hosteurope.de running ExIM  using esmtpa
    id 1JCxWH-0002KY-1x; Thu, 10 Jan 2008 14:32:29 +0100
Date: Thu, 10 Jan 2008 14:32:28 +0100
To: [email protected]
From: Wer kennt wen? <[email protected]>
Subject: Einladung von Ute Koss
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
X-Priority: 3
X-Mailer: PHPMailer [version 1.73]
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
    boundary="b1_fb1365ef32584275fa2b7f61ab359e35"
X-bounce-key: webpack.hosteurope.de;[email protected];1199971949;7ead4500;
X-GMX-Antivirus: -1 (not scanned, may not use virus scanner)
X-GMX-Htest: 0.75,0.63
X-GMX-Antispam: 0 (Mail was not recognized as spam)
X-GMX-UID: Onv0Z6NieSE5EgRvLHQhiGR2IGRvbwDh[/HEADER]
Somit ist der Seriösitätsfaktor der Seite auf NULL gesunken! Ich hatte bisher noch keine Lust, 
mich genauer mit den Initiatoren zu befassen. Vielleicht sind sie ja schon in der Szene bekannt.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## saarschwenker (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: wer kennt wen de*

danke an alle bisherigen antwortenschreiber...jens, die videobeiträge sind spitze :scherzkeks: machen vor allem mut, die ganze sch...ööne sache durchzustehen ohne zu zahlen.

Heute auf der arbeit sacht mein kollege so: mann ich wollt mir tatto vorlagen aussuchen und jetzt hab ich ein abo am hals...ich hab ihn dann mal hierher gelotst dass er sich mal die beiträge hier ansehen kann.

Wer ist eigentlich der verantwortliche oder die verantwortliche für diese seite? wollte mal fragen, ob ich die seite auf meiner internetseite verlinken darf

gruß aus dem saarland


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

http://benjamin.klaile.com/blog/wer-kennt-wen.com,-wieder-ein-facebook-,-studiVZ-Klon-mehr/


----------



## Tonguru (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Kann vor dieser Seite nur warnen.

War selbst kurz da angemeldet, aber wenn einen 1000 Leute, die man höchstens vom Sehen kennt, als "Ich kenne dich" anklicken und erwarten, daß man der Aufforderung folgt, kann ich das nur als Sammelleidenschaft interpretieren - mit einem seriösen Netzwerk hat das nichts zu tun.

OK, dafür können die Seitenbetreiber nichts, dafür sind die User selbst verantwortlich.

Was ich den Betreibern aber anlaste:

- Es erfolgt keine Identitätsprüfung, weder durch den Betreiber, noch durch Dritte, jeder kann jeden "einladen"; ich hatte in meiner kurzen Zeit dort mit einer Menge Fakes zu tun und das war auch der Hauptgrund, mich wieder abzumelden.
Schlimmer noch: Theoretisch könnte sich jeder mit meiner Identität dort anmelden, selbst ein ordentliches Foto ist nicht Voraussetzung für das Anlegen eines Profils.
Besonders tragisch, da der Bekanntheitsgrad dieser "Community" tatsächlich sehr hoch ist; ich fürchte fast, ich bin hier im Umkreis der einzige, der dort kein Mitglied (mehr) ist...

- Es erfolgt keine oder nur eine ungenügende Prüfung des Contents - ein Foto mit einer pornographischen Abbildung war mehrere Wochen online, bevor es aus aktuellem Anlaß (s.u.) verschwand; ich muß nicht betonen, daß es kein Eintrittsalter für diese Seite gibt - Wer einen PC bedienen kann, ist "drin"!

- Aktueller Anlaß: Neuerdings kann man auf eingestellten Bildern auf Personen verlinken (war wohl ursprünglich für Klassenfotos gedacht), auf dem genannten pornographischen Bild wurde nun letzte Woche eine Freundin "erkannt".
Immerhin gab es eine Benachrichtigungs-Mail von WKW über die Verlinkung mit Nennung des Mitgliedes, das die Verlinkung setzte, und der Möglichkeit, den Link zu entfernen - allerdings war das Bild inkl. Verlinkung da schon einige Zeit online (also bereits ohne der Zustimmung der "Verlinkten") und zudem auf der Profilseite der Betroffenen deutlich sichtbar.

Erst auf Antrag beim Betreiber der Site wurde das Bild entfernt (ist aber unter der ursprünglichen URL noch auf dem Server vorhanden), das Mitglied wurde "abgemahnt"... entgegen der eigenen AGB, die für diesen Fall einen Ausschluß vorsehen. 
Gegen das Mitglied, das den Link setzte, wurde von der Betroffenen Strafantrag bei der Polizei gestellt. Zur Beweissicherung dient die e-mail von WKW über die Verlinkung sowie diverse Screenshots.
Natürlich streitet das Mitglied, eine Arbeitskollegin, alles ab, und das Betriebsklima ist erstmal dahin.
Ich finde aber, es war der richtige Schritt, denn das geht über einen schlechten Scherz weit hinaus, es erfüllt den Tatbestand des Rufmordes / der Verleumdung.

Leider ist das Internet für viele immer noch ein anscheinend rechtsfreier Raum.

Würde aber gerne mal einige Meinungen dazu hören...


----------



## jupp11 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: wer kennt wen de*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Somit ist der Seriösitätsfaktor der Seite auf NULL gesunken!


inbesondere wenn ich sowas lese
http://www.deutsche-startups.de/2008/02/15/rtl-steigt-bei-wer-kennt-wende-ein/


> RTL steigt bei wer-kennt-wen.de ein
> Freitag, 15. Februar 2008


Privatverbl....gssender  RTL :kotz:
Die Jubelarien können mich nicht überzeugen
http://www.ciao.de/wer_kennt_wen_de__7734429


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt?! *kopfschüttel* 

"wer kennt wen" ist eine  kostenlose überschaubare Alternative zu "stayfriends"!

Ich weiß nicht wo eure Spam-Mails herkommen??? Es gibt ja auch Spams von Banken
und da sagt auch keiner die Bank XY ist ein Betrüger! Vielmehr sind die Fälscher dieser
Emails doch die Betrüger!

Im Sinn und Nutzen der Seite kann man streiten, aber die Seite ist Klasse und freut sich 
immer weiterer Beliebtheit. Ich habe schon alte Klassenkameraden wieder entdeckt! 

Gut man könnte die Identität noch prüfen, aber bisher ist es im Großen und Ganzen,
eine Stressfreie und Authentische Seite!!!

Immer diese Massen Beschwererei! 

Fazit: Wenn ihr auf der echten Seite landet, will keiner Geld von euch, ihr gebt nur das
an was Ihr auch wollt und mit etwas Glück findet Ihr alte Freunde!

Übrigens wird es auch teilweise genutzt um Kontakte in der Firmenwelt zu finden!


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....ist eine  kostenlose überschaubare Alternative


...und wenns ganz gut läuft, dann kommt irgend wann mal ein Angebot von einem (womöglich) dubaianischen Unternehmen und das kapert damit das Web und den Datenbestand und schon hat man einen Menge Nachbarn mehr in seinem Umfeld! :handreib:


----------



## Reinhard (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Ich habe mir die Seiten mal genauer angesehen, und ich bin doch ein bißchen skeptisch.

Aus den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen:
6.1 Der Nutzer gestattet Lemonline, die eingestellten Inhalte für die Erbringung der unter wer-kennt-wen abrufbaren Dienstleistungen zu nutzen und räumt Lemonline die hierfür erforderlichen Rechte an den Inhalten unentgeltlich ein. Dieses Nutzungsrecht beinhaltet insbesondere das Recht, die Inhalte über wer-kennt-wen oder gegebenenfalls andere Medien zugänglich zu machen.
_Zitat aus "Wer sind wir?": "Unterstützt werden wir dabei von RTL interactive, die mit 49 % an wer-kennt-wen beteiligt sind."_
Sind das die "anderen Medien" und dürfen die sich dann aus meinen eingestellten Inhalten dann einfach so bedienen?
6.2 Lemonline ist weiter berechtigt, im Umfeld zu den öffentlich zugänglich gemachten Inhalten Werbung -gleich welcher Art, evtl. auch individualisiert- zu schalten und/oder andere Promotionmaßnahmen durchzuführen.
Wenn ich meine reale Adresse angebe, wer garantiert, das nicht ein "Promotionspartner" mich mit Werbung überhäuft?

Aus der Datenschutzerklärung:
Des Weiteren arbeiten wir mit verschiedenen Partnern zusammen, die ihrerseits Internet-Sites und -Dienste anbieten, die durch unsere Sites zugänglich sind. Diese Partner haben in der Regel eigene Datenschutzerklärungen und/oder -richtlinien. Wir übernehmen keine Verantwortung oder Haftung für diese mit Lemonline nicht im Zusammenhang stehenden Erklärungen und Richtlinien.
Heißt: "Wir verstossen nicht gegen Datenschutzrichtlinien, aber was unsere Partner mit deinen Daten tun, wissen wir nicht."
Siehe auch oben (AGB 6.2). Und räumt indirekt ein, dass Daten weitergegeben werden.
Lemonline behält sich das Recht vor, diese Datenschutzerklärung jederzeit unter Beachtung der geltenden Datenschutzbestimmungen zu ändern.
Heißt: "Sollten die gesetzlichen Datenschutzbedingungen gelockert werden, werden unsere Partner davon profitieren (und wir auch...?)"


Gut, ich sehe einerseits ein, dass speziell solche Seiten bei der enormen Mitgliederzahl und den damit verbundenen Kosten irgendwie finanziert werden müssen.
Andererseits - was einmal im Netz steht, bleibt da auch bestehen.
_Zitat aus "Sicherheit Deiner Daten": "Wir möchten Dich darauf hinweisen, dass trotz unserer hohen Anforderungen, Informationen, die Du freiwillig über das Netz freigibst, von anderen genutzt werden können."_

Eben.

Vielleicht bin ich da jetzt auch ein bißchen paranoid, aber ich will weder als Adresslieferant für noch mehr Werbemüll im Briefkasten, noch als weiterer Spamempfänger im Postfach dienen - schon gar nicht aber will ich meine persönlichen Daten irgendwo unkontrolliert im WWW lesen.

 :sun: :roll:


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Hallo Leute...
ich bin einer der vielen die sich alle paar Tage bei WKW tummeln.
Ich habe gute sowie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Guten: viele alte Bekannte getroffen, die man im normalen Leben wahrscheinlich nicht wiedergesehen hätte. Ich habe absolut keine Werbe /Spam Emails zugeschickt bekommen, und bin schon lange mit dabei. Hier wurde geschrieben das von wkw aus Spams mit dem Inhalt .... hat Dich gefunden..... verschickt wurden. Das ist keine Werbung!!!! Nur eine Anfrage von jemandem der glaubt Dich zu kennen!
Soviel dazu...
Das sich RTL da einmischt, hat wahrscheinlich nur damit zu tun, das die Mitgliederzahl so enorm steigt, dass die zwei Gründer das alleine garnicht mehr schaffen würden!!! Wichtig ist, das es alles kostenlos bleibt, wer sich da mit reinhängt ist mir deshalb egal!!!
Wie schon von anderen geschrieben, ist es seine Sache was man im Netz Preis gibt! Wenn ich keine persönlichen Dinge veröffentlichen möchte, dann melde ich mich nur mit meinem Namen an, und gut ist! Einige stellen ihre Kinder mit Namen, Adresse und Fotos rein- das finde ich Unverantwortlich, und nicht der Rest!!!!
Und nun zu den schlechten Erfahrungen...
Ich musste auch leider schon Erfahren das sich Pädophile bei WKW tümmeln. Leute die Kinder anschreiben! Das macht mich wütend. Das Problem liegt aber auch nicht an WKW, sonder zum einen an den Eltern... ich würde mein Kind nie bei sowas anmelden....und schon garnicht mit Fotos, oder sie unbeaufsichtigt am Computer lassen..... 
zum anderen musste ich auch leider Erfahren das die Justiz in Deutschland auch in dieser Beziehung versagt! Das Kind einer Bekannten ( ein neun jähriger Junge ) wurde pervers angetextet.... der Täter konnte samt Adresse ausfindig gemacht werden, doch es kam zu keiner Aussage, da es sich " nur " um einen Versuch handelte sich mit dem kleinen Jungen zu verabreden, er aber nicht angefasst wurde!
Jetzt kann sich jeder sein eigenes Bild von WKW machen! Ich habe dort Spass, weiss aber auch genau was dort hin gehört, und was nicht!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Seiten mal genauer angesehen, und ich bin doch ein bißchen skeptisch.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich da jetzt auch ein bißchen paranoid, aber ich will weder als Adresslieferant für noch mehr Werbemüll im Briefkasten, noch als weiterer Spamempfänger im Postfach dienen - schon gar nicht aber will ich meine persönlichen Daten irgendwo unkontrolliert im WWW lesen.



Paranoid sein ist gut, ich bin auch immer sehr skeptisch und aufmerksam!!!

Ich kann jedoch anmerken: 
Ich habe noch nie Spam bekommen, sondern ausschließlich wie mein Vorredner bereits sagte: Mitteilungen von alten Bekannten oder Freunden! Also alles echt!!! 
Zusätzlich steht in der Email auch wer Dich kennt mit vollen Anmeldenamen! Wer aufmerksam liest, stellt schnell fest, dass es kein Spam ist, sondern eine authentische Anfrage!  

Zusätzlich steht jedem frei, welche Informationen man über sich preisgibt! So kann die Angst vor Werbung im Briefkasten geschmälert werden. Ich persönlich habe auch noch nie Werbung erhalten, die ich auf W-K-W zurückführen könnte!

Schlussendlich muss jeder selber wissen was er tut! 
Ich für meinen Fall, finde das Forum ganz spaßig! Interessant finde ich immer die Verkettungen, der verschieden Freundschaften und Bekanntschaften. 
Die Welt ist ein Dorf!

Zumindest so ein bisschen!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Ich bin auch gerne bei WKW, ich hab noch nie Werbung bekommen ! Ich habe auch noch keine 1000 Anfragen bekommen, daß mich jemand kennt. Nur Leute, die ich wirklich kenne. Und die zwei drei vier, die mich angefragt haben, ob ich sie kenne, hab ich entweder garnicht erst angenommen oder einen davon später rausgekickt, als der auf der Sex-Schiene rüberkommen wollte. Man kann nämlich User auch ignorieren.

Außerdem steht da ganz deutlich, daß erst ab 14 sich angemeldet werden darf. Da sind dann auch die Eltern gefordert. Ich kenne allein drei Kids, die drin sind und noch keine 14 sind. Deren Eltern wissen daß sie drin sind, also liegt es dann auch bei ihnen.

Und bei diesem Netzwerk steht ebenfalls ganz deutlich dabei, daß es nicht komplett überwacht wird. Die User sind aufgefordert, anstößiges oder illegales zu melden. Ich selber habe einen faschistischen Gästebucheintrag entdeckt (ein Türkenwitz bei dem noch aufgerufen wurde am Schluß, daß man mitmachen soll für Deutschlands saubere Straßen oder so ähnlich). Da es keinen Link gibt, auf den man klicken konnte, hab ich eine Mail an die Verantwortlichen geschrieben, mit den Namen des Schreibers und des Gästebuchinhabers und schwupps war der Eintrag weg. Ich hätte zwar noch gern gesehen, daß auch der Schreiber gelöscht würde, aber egal. Besser als nix ! Also wenn irgendjemand dort bei irgendjemand was sieht, was sich absolut nicht gehört oder verboten ist, melden ! 

LG
Killy


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Ich bin seit langer Zeit bei wer kennt wen und habe keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht 
Nur Gute - ich habe viele alte Bekannte wiedergetroffen, die ich niemals gefunden hätte.
Es ist definitiv kein Betrug
Gruß Simone


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



> Es ist definitiv kein Betrug


Das hat auch niemand behauptet.
Es kommen aber auffallend häufig Meldungen über Missbrauch der Community und der Datenschutz scheint fragwürdig.
Da würde ich mir solch eine Mitgliedschaft schon gründlich überlegen!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Hallo meiner meinung nach ja nur sag ich dir gleich da sind welche dabei die haben sich zum Ziel gesetzt so viele auf ihrer liste zu haben wies geht


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Totale Überwachung?

>>>Hat jemand die Kamera oben in der Ecke bemerkt?

Seht ihr, Big Brother ist überall und wieder so ein paar Trottel machen die Hosen runter und melden sich bei WKW an.

Bei einem Verwandten habe ich mal reingeschaut.....
....jo schöne Spielwiese für Leute, denen alles egal ist. 
ICH habe doch nichts zu verbergen,....nöööö

Aber muss man denn heute etwas tun, was man vor 10 Jahren nicht getan hätte?
Beispiel: in den 90gern habe ich über Kontaktanzeigen eine Frau gesucht, damals über Zeitungsanzeigen und Postbriefe, ganz klassisch.
Und was meint ihr, was ich von Männlein und Weibchen in meiner Umgebung zu hören bekam? 
DU kannst doch nicht deine Adresse mit in den Brief schreiben, die Telefonnummer reicht doch.... etc.

Und Heute web 2.0 alles Bunt und Lustig. Die ganze Adresse rein zu WKW, ein Bild gleich noch dazugepackt, die Kinder noch dazu, noch bisschen was aus dem Privatleben ausgeplaudert und alle Freunde mit aufgezählt, die man irgendwann mal getroffen hat. Die AGBs bestimmt nicht gelesen (meistens jedenfalls) und mit >is-doch-nich-schlimm< Einstellung weiter durchs Web gestolpert.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Amüsant, dass alle "Befürworter" des "sozialen Netzwerks"  es hier bevorzugen völlig  anonym zu bleiben, d.h sich nicht mal hier anzumelden. Ob es also immer der/dieselben sind, der/die hier Jubelgesänge anstimmen, läßt sich damit nicht ausschließen.
Widerspricht eigentlich der ach so hochgelobten und bejubelten Tranzparenz und Offenheit.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Solche sozialen Netzwerke, Webblogs etc. sind ideale Quellen für "Datamining".

Datamining bedeutet das Zusammentragen von Informationen über eine Person aus allen irgendwie verfügbaren Quellen.

Für sich genommen mögen diese Informationen, die irgendwo preisgegeben sind, vielleicht noch nicht viel besagen.

Wenn man aber aus allen irgendwie verfügbaren Quellen (meinetwegen die eine oder andere davon auch illegal, Verkauf von Daten etc.) Informationen zusammenträgt, erhält man oft ein umfangreiches Profil der Person, wie man es in Zeiten vor der Existenz des Web 2.0 kaum geschafft hätte.

Das ganze ist nicht so weit weg.
Speziell in den USA, wo mit Daten noch viel sorgloser hantiert wird als hier, gibt es Auskunftsfirmen, wo man gegen ein Entgelt jedwede Info zu einer Person erhält. Als da z.B. wären:

-Anschrift, Adresse, Telefonnummer etc.
-Kontostand
-Fahrzeug
-Schulden
-Saldo der Kreditkarte
-Hypothek auf die Immobilie
-Webseite, wichtige Infos aus Blogs, Foren, alles, was aus dem Web zu ziehen ist
-Konsumgewohnheiten
-Teilnahme an Rabattaktionen
-evtl. Vorstrafen
-etc.

Das ist Alltag in den USA.
Bei uns gibt es zwar pro forma ein scharfes Datenschutzgesetz. Es hapert jedoch oft an der Umsetzung.

Problem 1:
Es ist z.T. nicht beweisbar, wer wem Daten weitergegeben hat.

Problem 2:
Manche Datenschutzbeauftrage tun sich schwer, die Bestimmungen effektiv umzusetzen. Geltendes Recht wird aufgeweicht bzw. z.T. nicht angewendet.

Wenn also der Staat nicht für den Schutz der Daten garantiert, dann bleibt dem einzelnen nur übrig, mit den eigenen Daten so sparsam umzugehen, wie irgend möglich:

-Weitergabe von Daten nur an vertrauenswürdige Stellen
-Nur in dem Umfang, wie unbedingt erforderlich
-Im Zweifelsfall auf ein Angebot verzichten
-Genau überlegen, was man im Web zu seiner Person veröffentlicht


----------



## webwatcher (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Solche sozialen Netzwerke, Webblogs etc. sind ideale Quellen für "Datamining".
> 
> Datamining bedeutet das Zusammentragen von Informationen über eine Person aus allen irgendwie verfügbaren Quellen.


In Verbindung damit 
heise online - CFP: Proteste gegen Kundenbespitzelung durch Provider


> Internetpioniere und Rechtsexperten kritisieren den zunehmenden Einsatz von Methoden zur Durchleuchtung des gesamten Netzverkehrs per "Deep Packet"-Inspektion scharf und warnen vor gravierenden Folgeschäden. Wer eine derartige Tiefenanalyse seiner Internetkommunikation akzeptiere, "gibt seine Privatsphäre völlig auf", warnte Scott McCollough, Justiziar beim texanischen Internetprovider Data Foundry auf der Konferenz "Computers, Freedom, and Privacy 2008" (CFP) in New Haven am gestrigen Freitag. Ein Zugangsanbieter, der das Verfahren einsetze, könne damit die kompletten Kommunikationsinhalte einsehen. Sollten Daten gespeichert werden, müssten diese auch auf Verlangen Strafverfolgern ausgeliefert werden.


1984 ist dagegen ein Kindermärchen.
Kaum einer  der naiven Nutzer dürfte sich darüber im Klaren sein, wie sehr  er sich unkontrollierbaren und  undurchschaubaren Organisationen ausliefert und  preisgibt


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Also wad ich hier lese ist doch totaler blödsinn! ich bin selbst dort angemeldet ne und ich hab auch noch nie so ein spam von wer kennt wen gelesen geschweige bekommen , also ich finde wkw eine super seite!! da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt und  dazu noch auf den kopf stellen und mit den füssen wackeln  ne!!! lg wkw fan


----------



## Reinhard (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Es ist ja schön für dich, wenn du von dieser Seite so begeistert bist, aber: Hast du auch die AGB deiner "Fanseite" gelesen?
Dann weißt du sicherlich auch, dass deine Daten weiter gegeben werden können -  sei froh, dass das bis jetzt noch nicht passiert ist!
Denn das könnte sich jederzeit ändern. Ob du dann immer noch so begeistert sein wirst?


----------



## jupp11 (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also wad ich hier lese ist doch totaler blödsinn!


Wieder so ein rechtschreibungsunkundiger Anonymous, der sich zu "fein" ist, sich hier anzumelden. 
Läuft für mich alles unter fauler/getürkter  Werbung.


----------



## Vichy (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Mein erstes Posting :smile:

Also ich bin auch bei wer-kennt-wen und ich hab bisher noch kein schlechtes Gefühl gehabt.
Außer einmal, als meine nicht sehr geachtete Nachbarin auf meiner Seite war:roll:, reicht schon wenn ich die im Flur sehe 

Jedenfalls hab ich dort NICHT den Nachnamen, so wie es die meisten machen, voll und ganz ausgeschrieben.
Das wäre mir zu unsicher. Ein Blick ins Telefonbuch reicht, und jeder hätte dann auch noch meine Adresse..

Okay, bin dadurch schwerer zu finden, aber von jedem möchte ich auch nicht gefunden werden :-p :-p


----------



## Fori (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Ich habe noch nie einen größeren Mist gelesen, wie hier.

Ich glaube ihr solltet erst mal den Kindergarten hinter euch bringen, bevor ihr so eine Scheisse verzapft, wie hier

Gruss Fori


----------



## Heiko (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

@Fori:
Du darfst hier gerne Deine Meinung schreiben, aber vergiß bitte Deine Kinderstube dabei nicht.


----------



## Georg (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und wenns ganz gut läuft, dann kommt irgend wann mal ein Angebot von einem (womöglich) dubaianischen Unternehmen und das kapert damit das Web und den Datenbestand und schon hat man einen Menge Nachbarn mehr in seinem Umfeld! :handreib:



Was du da für einen Schrott losläßt, dass kann kein normaler Mensch mehr nachvollziehen.

Weder spamt WKW noch gibt es irgendwelche dibiose Mails.
Irgendwie höre ich hier nur Neider.
Auch der E-Mail-Kopf der vorne auf der 1. Seite gezeigt wird, ist kein Spam.
Hier hat ihn in WKW lediglich eine Person angeklickt ihn zu kennen. Jeder User kann sich dann autom. eine Mail zukommen lassen, der mitteilt, von wen man angeklickt wurde.
Das gleiche auch bei Gruppenbildung, und bei Mitgliederfreigabe für die Gruppe kann man sich eine Mail zukommen lassen. Das hat absolut nichts mit einer Abzockseite zu tun. Hier reden viele Leute dummes Zeug von etwas, wo von sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben. WKW ist absolut kostenlos, ist "fast" das gleiche wie Logalisten oder StudiVZ oder eine andere "kostenlose" Community.

Wenn ihr euch erst mal informieren würdet, bevor ihr hier so einen Mist hier verzapft!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Georg schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch erst mal informieren würdet, bevor ihr hier so einen Mist hier verzapft!!!


aua.


----------



## Heiko (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> aua.


Neue deutsche Diskussionskultur...:bash:


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Generation D*** 2.0
Verstand indirekt proportional zum großen wie zum losen Mundwerk.
wer-kennt-wen?
Ich starte morgen wer-will-solche-Leute-kennen.de
Das wird dann eine Anti-Community mit den Highlights der Blubber-2.0-Community


> Hier reden viele Leute dummes Zeug von etwas, wo von sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben.


Du bisch aber forsch, Schorsch!
wkw sollte hier um Löschung solcher Beiträge bitten


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Georg schrieb:


> Das hat absolut nichts mit einer Abzockseite zu tun.



Das hat auch niemand behauptet. Es geht um Mißbrauch und Datenschutz.


Georg schrieb:


> Hier reden viele Leute dummes Zeug von etwas, wo von sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben.


Du kommentierst etwas, wovon du keinen blassen Schimmer hast.


Georg schrieb:


> WKW ist absolut kostenlos, ist "fast" das gleiche wie Logalisten oder StudiVZ oder eine andere "kostenlose" Community.


Alles "soziale Netzwerke"



Georg schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch erst mal informieren würdet, bevor ihr hier so einen Mist hier verzapft!!!


Wer verzapft hier Mist ???


----------



## Wembley (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Georg schrieb:


> Was du da für einen Schrott losläßt, dass kann kein normaler Mensch mehr nachvollziehen.


Wieso denn? Hat es doch alles schon gegeben. Nämlich, dass eine Seite plötzlich den Inhaber wechselt und dieser nichts Gutes im Sinn führt. Vor ein paar Monaten gab es einen solchen Fall (genau, eine Community-Seite war es), der im Web 2.0 für Aufregung sorgte.

Erst recht zu Dialerzeiten. Die Internetseiten, die vorher durchaus seriös waren, und nach einem Wechsel des Besitzers plötzlich einen Dialer draufpicken hatten, sind schon Legion.

So weit hergeholt ist das also nicht.


			
				Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat absolut nichts mit einer Abzockseite zu tun. Hier reden viele Leute dummes Zeug von etwas, wo von sie keinen blassen Schimmer haben. WKW ist absolut kostenlos, ist "fast" das gleiche wie Logalisten oder StudiVZ oder eine andere "kostenlose" Community.


Was heute ist, kann morgen schon ganz anders sein. So war es im Web 1.0, ist es im Web 2.0 und wird es auch im Web 2.1, 3.0 oder 4.0 sein.
Außerdem solltest du dir die Kritikpunkte genau durchlesen. Aber Datenschutz ist ja nimmer wichtig. 


			
				Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr euch erst mal informieren würdet, bevor ihr hier so einen Mist hier verzapft!!!


Warum steigerst du dich so hinein? Du tust ja so, als hätte jemand deine Mutter aufs gröbste beleidigt. Oder führst dich auf wie eine 13-jährige bei Tokio-Hotel. 
Man kann ja was gut finden. Aber ein bisserl Distanz schadet ja nie. Außer man ist der Inhaber/Geschäftsführer oder ein Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Reinhard (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Ich denke, es wäre vernünftiger das weiter im einem sachlichen Rahmen zu halten, gleich wieviele anonyme Befürworter sich hier sonst wie dazu äussern. Polemik oder persönliche Angriffe dem gegenüber sind keine Argumente.

An alle "wkw"-Fans:
Wir wollen doch euch nicht das Forum schlecht machen. Nein, wirklich nicht.
Das mag für euch eine tolle Sache sein und wir gönnen euch das doch auch von Herzen!

_Zitat aus "Sicherheit Deiner Daten" auf "wkw": "Wir möchten Dich darauf hinweisen, dass trotz unserer hohen Anforderungen, Informationen, die Du freiwillig über das Netz freigibst, von anderen genutzt werden können."_

Und darum gehts doch nun wirklich.

Eigentlich wollten wir euch nur sagen: Seid ein bißchen vorsichtig, mit dem, was ihr von euch preis gebt.
Mehr nicht.

Vielleicht könnten wir auf dieser Ebene weiter diskutieren. Danke.


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Ich denke, es wäre vernünftiger das weiter im einem sachlichen Rahmen zu halten, gleich wieviele anonyme Befürworter sich hier sonst wie dazu äussern.


Das ist ( vergeblich) versucht worden.


			
				Reinhard]  Polemik oder persönliche Angriffe dem gegenüber sind keine Argumente.[/QUOTE]
Polemik wird immer dann eingesetzt schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollten wir euch nur sagen: Seid ein bißchen vorsichtig, mit dem, was ihr von euch preis gebt. Mehr nicht. [/SIZE][/B]


Darauf wird an keiner Stelle von der "Befürwortern"  eingegangen. Erinnert mich stark  an Diskussionen mit Rauchern. Auf Warnungen und Hinweise auf mögliche Gefahren wird ähnlich reagiert.


			
				Reinhard schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht könnten wir auf dieser Ebene weiter diskutieren. Danke.


Da dies  nicht möglich zu sein scheint, sondern nur in naiv/kritiklosen Belobhudelungen und  polemischen Beleidigungen als Erwiderungen ausartet:  

Thread geschlossen.

PS: Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Pöbelposter nicht  repräsentativ für dieses Netzwerk sind...

PPS:


Georg schrieb:


> ist "fast" das gleiche ..... *StudiVZ* oder ....


ExtraTip.de


----------



## sascha (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Zum Thema Datenschutz in Communities noch ein Surf-Tipp:

Lesen lohnt sich, um später keine bösen Überraschungen zu erleben: Sicherheit in Communities


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Ich habe mit vielen - sehr viel jüngeren - Mitarbeitern zu tun, die mir in einer heutigen Diskussion ihre fehlende Medienkompetenz bestätigt haben: "Mein Gott, wenn ich daran denke, was ich bei Stu***z (und anderen) so alles veröffentlicht habe. Dass da mal später ein zukünftiger Chef dran kommen könnte, das hätte ich nie gedacht."
> Ende Zitat.


iX - Inhalt 09/2008


> Social Networks
> Soziale Netze erzeugen werbefinanzierte Nestwärme für Gleichgesinnte. Sogar eine standardisierte Opensocial-API existiert bereits. Der Preis dafür: Die Mitglieder rücken persönliche Daten im großen Stil heraus. Diese Sorglosigkeit, gepaart mit technischen Schwächen, bietet eine willkommene Spielwiese für E-Übeltäter aller Art.


Jeder sollte sich sehr genau  überlegen, ob und welche Informationen er *für immer *preisgibt.
*
Das Internet vergißt nie !*

Aktuelle   Meldung
http://www.heise.de/security/Zugriff-auf-gesperrte-StudiVZ-Fotoalben-moeglich--/news/meldung/114974


> * Zugriff auf gesperrte StudiVZ-Fotoalben möglich*
> Nutzer der VZ-Portale sollten sich überlegen, welche Fotos sie in die Portale einstellen, wenn sie nicht Gefahr laufen wollen, dass peinliche respektive kompromittierende Fotos an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen. Beispielsweise weisen Bewerbungstrainer immer wieder darauf hin, dass Personalberater die Portale nach Fotos von Bewerbern durchsuchen – die Fotos von der letzten Party könnten unter Umständen Anlass für eine Absage sein.


----------



## technofreak (29 August 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

SPIEGEL-ONLINE  Jugendschützer: Selbstentblößung im Mitmachnetz


> Jugendschützer: Selbstentblößung im Mitmachnetz
> Die wichtigste Aufgabe sei es, vor allem Betreiber auf ihre eigene Verantwortung hinzuweisen. Oft würden "Jugendschutzaspekte zu wenig mitbedacht". Doch auch Eltern müssten sich die Gefahr bewusster machen, die etwa die Preisgabe eigener Daten im Netz berge.
> 
> Die interaktiven Seiten seien eine Herausforderung für den Jugendschutz, da unzählige Teilnehmer eigene Inhalte auf diesen Seiten veröffentlichen könnten. Hier lauerten auch Gefahren, etwa durch mögliche Belästigungen seitens anonym schreibender Erwachsener, die sich als Kinder ausgeben. "Häufig ist es für Eltern schwer, ihrer Verantwortung nachzukommen", sagte Schindler. "Für Eltern ist es deshalb wichtig zu wissen, welche Angebote ihre Kinder nutzen."


----------



## technofreak (26 September 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

heise online - 26.09.08 - Fraunhofer-Studie deckt Datenschutzlücken in sozialen Netzwerken auf


> Fraunhofer-Studie deckt Datenschutzlücken in sozialen Netzwerken auf
> ...
> Von den sieben getesteten Portalen habe hier keines vollständig überzeugen können. *"Von der Nutzung mancher Dienstfunktionen ist sogar abzuraten, weil die Zugriffskontrollen teilweise einfach nicht funktionieren oder ganz fehlen",* unterstreicht der Autor der Studie, A.  P. . Neben den beiden primär geschäftlich orientierten Angeboten LinkedIn und Xing untersuchte das SIT auch die populären Web-2.0-Portale Facebook, StudiVZ, MySpace, *Wer-kennt-wen *und Lokalisten.


----------



## technofreak (7 November 2008)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Stud...et-oft-Mobbing-und-Drohungen--/meldung/118562


> Jugendliche veröffentlichen im Internet viele persönliche Daten und laufen somit Gefahr, Opfer von Beleidigungen oder Belästigungen zu werden. Wie die Kieler Nachrichten über eine Studie der Universität Kiel berichten, stellt etwa die Hälfte ein eigenes Foto online, ein Viertel gibt seine Adresse preis, zwei Drittel das Geburtsdatum. "Offensichtlich sind sie sich der Nachteile, die daraus erwachsen können, nicht bewusst", erklärte F.  S.-M. vom Psychologischen Institut der Uni Kiel heute, der die Untersuchung gemeinsam mit Professor T. B.  erarbeitet hat.



Umfrageergebnis: Jugendliche allein im Netz - und oft belästigt | Kieler Nachrichten - Top Themen


> Umfrageergebnis: Jugendliche allein im Netz - und oft belästigt
> ...
> Kritisch ist für die Autoren der Studie nicht nur das Ausmaß der Opfererfahrungen, die Jugendliche im Netz machen, sondern auch, dass sich die Grenzen zwischen virtueller und realer Welt verwischen: Wenn im Internet eine Gewalttat angekündigt wird, ist es nur schwer zu entscheiden, ob dies eine tatsächliche Bedrohung ist oder nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

heise online - 03.02.09 - RTL übernimmt Wer-kennt-wen.de komplett


> Das Internet-Netzwerk Wer-kennt-wen.de gehört nun vollständig zur Mediengruppe RTL Deutschland. Ein Sprecher des Kölner Fernsehkonzerns bestätigte am Montagabend einen entsprechenden Bericht des Handelsblatts. RTL Interactive, Internettochter der Sendergruppe, hatte vor einem Jahr bereits 49 Prozent der Anteile von den beiden Gründern P.  O.  und F. .gekauft. Nunmehr sei die Komplettübernahme perfekt.


[ir]

Dann  kann ja nichts mehr schief  gehen. Etwas seriöseres und weniger profitorientiertes 
 als RTL kann man sich kaum vorstellen. 

[/ir]


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

heise online - 04.02.09 - Zugangsdaten bei Wer-kennt-wen.de geklaut


> Das Anfang der Woche von RTL übernommene Kontaktportal wer-kennt-wen.de hat offenbar mit Sicherheitsproblemen zu kämpfen. heise Security wurde mindestens ein Fall bekannt, in dem es einem WKW-Nutzer gelang, die Zugangsdaten anderer Nutzer zu stehlen.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2009)

*AW: wer-kennt-wen.de*

Wenn ich das in den FAQ schon lese:


> *Wieso funktioniert der Chat trotzdem nicht?*
> 
> Verwendest Du eventuell das Antivirenprogramm "Avast" oder "G-Data"? "Avast": Nutzer des Antivirenprogramms "Avast" müssen zum Chatten den "Web-Schutz" von "Avast" deaktivieren. Dieses Programm verhindert, dass eine Verbindung zum Chat von wer-kennt-wen aufgebaut werden kann. "G-Data": Nutzer des Antivierenprogramms "G-Data" müssen im Virenscanner auf "Optionen" klicken, dort auf den Reiter "Web/IM" gehen und dann "Internetinhalte (HTTP) verarbeiten" deaktivieren. Dies alles mit OK bestätigen und dann sollte der Chat funktionieren. Nutzer des Packets "G-Data Internetsecurity" müssen zusätzlich noch Flash aktivieren. Dies geht im Browser in der "WebFilter"-Leiste. *Bitte denkt daran, den "Web-Schutz" nach dem Chat wieder zu aktivieren.*


Das heißt also: Bitte macht für die Dauer des Chattens die Haustüre, die Terrassentüre und die Garage auf, und schreibt draußen ans Haus: "hier ist alles offen".

Aber nicht vergessen - wenn die Bude leer ist, schön wieder alles abschließen!

:wall:
Was passiert eigentlich mit denen, die parallel zum Chat noch in einem anderen Browserfenster surfen? Soll ja glatt vorkommen, z.B., wenn man sich Links über den Chat schickt ...
:wall:


----------

